
Use Vue.js with Pure Python - stefanhoelzl
https://github.com/stefanhoelzl/vue.py
======
bsaul
I'm looking at this project page with a blank stare. Anyone care to explain
why would someone want to do this thing ?

I usually never ask this question, because i often understand developers do
things just for the challenge or for fun, but in this case i must say i'm
puzzled. I don't even understand what the challenge is since "running python
in a browser" is accomplished by a different project.

~~~
taesu
why not? the challenge was to run vue.js using python in a browser. If you,
and it seems like you did, accept "running python in a browser" as a
challenge, this can easily be another similar challenge. Not the project owner
btw.

